# what's up rugers sleeve?



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/index.html

i am hoping for a subcompact 9mm.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

While I have heard on good authority the SR9 is the first of a series and is to include a smaller SR, I'm thinking this announcement will involve a .44 special chambered single action. Just a guess of course.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

My money's on a new SR of some sort, either a 9mm compact or full-size .40 or .45. I think it's most likely the SR9c, as the P345 is still a new design, polymer-framed, railed, with all the California safeties, and Ruger's remaining compact 9 (the P95) is slated to be discontinued by 3Q this year so they'll need a replacement. It could be an SR40, as the P944 is a very old design, but the .40S&W has never been a popular cartridge in Ruger's catalogues (the P91 and P94/944 being the only models offered)

Let's assume for a moment that it is an SR9c; it will be interesting to see what mag design they base it on. If they use the SR9's mag the resulting pistol will not be very compact. On the other hand that mag is the main reason the SR9's grip is so slim, so using the older 85/89/95 mag will reintroduce the chunky grip that made the P-series 9mms less concealable than other offerings. My money's on a new 10-15 round mag that has the same vital specs as the SR9's, so the full SR9 mag can be used as an extended mag in the compact. That is, of course, assuming the new gun is an SR9. Really it could be anything; my gut tells me it's not a revolver as their catalog is pretty beefy in that area, but it could be a new rifle or shotgun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe it's 20-round Mini-14 mags available to mere citizens.

Nah, not a chance. :mrgreen:


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

okay the countdown on the website is over. cough it up ruger.


----------

